# Trump refuses to sign "disgrace" stimulus package. Demands $2000 stimulus checks for individuals, $4000 for married couples.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

President Trump Tuesday night asked Congress to amend the nearly $900 billion stimulus and spending bill passed by the Senate just one day before, describing the groundbreaking legislation as "a disgrace" and suggesting he would not immediately sign off on aid for millions of Americans.

In a video posted to Twitter, Trump called on Congress to increase the "ridiculously low" $600 stimulus checks to $2,000, and outlined a list of provisions in the final legislation that he described as "wasteful spending and much more."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341537886315950080
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/12/22/trump-stimulus-video-bill/


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For once, I agree with him. Get rid of all that crap, and put the whole $900 billion into direct COVID relief.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There's a lot of crap in the bill that he neglected to mention.

I was actually thinking, hmmmmm he's acting presidential, until he blew it by saying the next administration could be his.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I do agree all the 'crap' should be removed. but, President has no chance. the bill is veto proof by a huge margin. 

and where was he when the 'deal' was being cooked? Isn't he the greatest deal maker EVER? Hum. 

btw, I writing this knowing my household will get ZERO stimulus cash; they changed the income levels and that was that. Big goose egg.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...s-cold-water-covid-19-relief-bill/4019223001/
https://www.abc57.com/news/presiden...lus-plan-says-he-wont-sign-it-without-changes
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-threatens-to-veto-massive-covid-bill


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I do agree all the 'crap' should be removed. but, President has no chance. the bill is veto proof by a huge margin.
> 
> and where was he when the 'deal' was being cooked? Isn't he the greatest deal maker EVER? Hum.
> 
> btw, I writing this knowing my household will get ZERO stimulus cash; they changed the income levels and that was that. Big goose egg.


So what can he do? Can he just let it sit on his desk and not sign it? Or will Congress just move forward without him?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It will be good times for bear. $600 buys a lot of food!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What happens if a president refuses to sign a bill?
The power of the President to refuse to approve a bill or joint resolution and thus prevent its enactment into law is the veto. ... If this occurs, the bill becomes law over the President's objections. A pocket veto occurs when Congress adjourns during the ten-day period. The president cannot return the bill to Congress.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Ok that clarifies it.


pocket veto - The Constitution grants the president 10 days to review a measure passed by the Congress. If the president has not signed the bill after 10 days, it becomes law without his signature. However, if Congress adjourns during the 10-day period, the bill does not become law.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Let Baby Hands veto the bill. This worthless sack of shit has approved TRILLIONS of dollars of wasteful spending the past 4 years. 

Veto it you tiny hand *****. In 30 days you and your kids will all be in prison.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Let Baby Hands veto the bill. This worthless sack of shit has approved TRILLIONS of dollars of wasteful spending the past 4 years.
> 
> Veto it you tiny hand @@@@@


The stimulus is BS anyways. Should just wait until Dems have more control in January and see what they do. The only reason for it to need 60 votes in the Senate is for it to be veto-proof, correct? If that's the case then once Biden's in office we can all look forward to the HEROES Act in its full form.

The stimulus as it is has an anti-fraud provision. They're going to require people to provide documents for why they're trying to collect PUA. Like 90% of people here will probably get denied. Unless you have a doctor's note or something official like that you may be screwed. Only $600 and trying everything they can to deny people aid is no way to do a stimulus.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I just heard on TV that all that stuff he mentioned is part of an unrelated tag-a-long bill. The $900 billion package is solely for COVID related relief. In any case, he won't sign any bills.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

https://nypost.com/2020/12/22/mcconnell-schumer-reach-deal-to-block-trump-defense-bill-veto/
https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/12/21/stimulus-congress/359-53 in the House and the Senate 91-7 - both _veto_-_proof_ figures. It is a veto proof bill


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Illini said:


> I just heard on TV that all that stuff he mentioned is part of an unrelated tag-a-long bill. The $900 billion package is solely for COVID related relief. In any case, he won't sign any bills.


Gender studies in Pakistan certainly is Chinese Virus related.

Streaming rights is Chinese Virus related.

$15 billion in grants for live entertainment is Chinese Virus related.

The good thing is that "Significant" $600 check you will get will be paid for by your grandchildren's grandchildren.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Gender studies in Pakistan certainly is Chinese Virus related.
> 
> Streaming rights is Chinese Virus related.
> 
> ...


If U.S dollar collapse, we should use the Euro. Humans are adaptable


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Hope you Capitol Hill folks didn't have any plans for the next 10 days. LOL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

There is no job. 99% of businesses have shut down. And no one wants to pick up 2 dollar eats order.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Why did Congress want to send too much money to other countries? During these pandemic, US needs more money to back up small business to stand firmly again. 
$1800 for non tax payer illegal vs $600 for tax payers is ridiculous. 
(may be they are considering $1,200 fist stimulus + $600 second stimulus for illegals. Then how about some dependents family who are over 16 years and haven't received first stimulus check? )


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> There is no job. 99% of businesses have shut down. And no one wants to pick up 2 dollar eats order.


99%?? You might be off just a tiny bit.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

ColdRider said:


>


Unsuspecting Congress after their vote on the stimulus:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Unsuspecting Congress after their vote on the stimulus:


The same way he beats Melania and Eric


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> President Trump Tuesday night asked Congress to amend the nearly $900 billion stimulus and spending bill passed by the Senate just one day before, describing the groundbreaking legislation as "a disgrace" and suggesting he would not immediately sign off on aid for millions of Americans.
> 
> In a video posted to Twitter, Trump called on Congress to increase the "ridiculously low" $600 stimulus checks to $2,000, and outlined a list of provisions in the final legislation that he described as "wasteful spending and much more."
> 
> ...


YES !
$2,000.00 !

MAKE AMERICANS GREAT AGAIN !



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hope you Capitol Hill folks didn't have any plans for the next 10 days. LOL
> 
> View attachment 537149
> 
> ...


MAKE ' EM EARN THEIR MONEY !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> $1800 for non tax payer illegal vs $600 for tax payers is ridiculous.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 537195


Should be NO MONEY FOR ILLEGALS !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Should be NO MONEY FOR ILLEGALS !


Shouldn't be any illegals PERIOD!!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> There is no job. 99% of businesses have shut down. And no one wants to pick up 2 dollar eats order.


This is what I've generated in income in 2 days. This doesn't count the other 100 or so I made doing other hustle. It appears that most Americans are BUMS.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’ve never heard trump make more sense! Then he had to **** it up by saying he won. 

$600 is piss! Screw the museums, the arts, the fish and other countries! That shit can wait! People are hurting!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Why did Congress want to send too much money to other countries? During these pandemic, US needs more money to back up small business to stand firmly again.
> $1800 for non tax payer illegal vs $600 for tax payers is ridiculous.
> (may be they are considering $1,200 fist stimulus + $600 second stimulus for illegals. Then how about some dependents family who are over 16 years and haven't received first stimulus check? )


One way to fix that. All Americans should to this one simple trick:






(full scene)


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Should be NO MONEY FOR ILLEGALS !


Agree. They came here just to work and when there is no job, they will go home. Don't support them to live here more longer.

But I still doubt that those illegal immigrants will come forward to take the money?
Who will want to get registered? ( for future deportation )


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Agree. They came here just to work and when there is no job, they will go home. Don't support them to live here more longer.
> 
> But I still doubt that those illegal immigrants will come forward to take the money?
> Who will want to get registered? ( for future deportation )


the illegal workers in my community didn't go near the PUA.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

(A) Of the funds appropriated under title
III and under the heading ‘‘International Narcotics Control and Law Enforcement’’ of this
Act, not less than $134,950,000 shall be made
available for assistance for Burma: Provided,
That such funds may be made available not
withstanding any other provision of law and
following consultation with the appropriate
congressional committees: Provided further,
That such funds shall be made available for
programs to promote ethnic and religious tolerance
and to combat gender-based violence, including
in Kachin, Karen, Rakhine, and Shan states:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Shouldn't be any illegals PERIOD!!


Well you should of voted for andy griffin . He would not put up with them in maybary !
And what does 600 do ? People are losing there homes here.
Jobs ? not so much here. With the idiot leader of Mi locking everything down
Business are closing down here. 
Car jacking has gone up 400 % . In my area . Better keep your eyes open at stop lights ! Keep the pistol chambered .
If this continues another year Watch out !
Hunny were having a BBQ do not ask what animal were cooking . It could be midevil times soon .


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Shouldn't be any illegals PERIOD!!


It's been 4 years. Donald already deported all the illegals.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

(assistance for individuals targeted by 
foreign terrorist and other extremist organizations, 
including Boko Haram, consistent with the provisions
of section 7059 of this Act;
(3) assistance for individuals displaced by violent conflict; and
(4) counterterrorism programs.
(g) MALAWI.—Of the funds appropriated by this Act
under the heading ‘‘Development Assistance’’, not less
than $60,000,000 shall be made available for assistance
for Malawi, of which up to $10,000,000 shall be made
available for higher education programs.

not less than $60,000,000 shall be made available for assistance for Sudan


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

people forget that this is a veto proof bill.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

dacheeese said:


> people forget that this is a veto proof bill.


Explain that to Donald. Use small words, he has never read the Constitution


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> It's been 4 years. Donald already deported all the illegals.


Not as many as Obama did . . .


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> This is what I've generated in income in 2 days. This doesn't count the other 100 or so I made doing other hustle. It appears that most Americans are BUMS.


For people who live near the desert or countryside, there's virtually no business for eats or rideshare.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just imagine if all the waste, fraud, and abuse could be siphoned off the defense budget -let alone the national budget- and funneled in to the relief programs.

I don't think any American would have a problem feeding, clothing, and sheltering themselves, would they?


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> President Trump Tuesday night asked Congress to amend the nearly $900 billion stimulus and spending bill passed by the Senate just one day before, describing the groundbreaking legislation as "a disgrace" and suggesting he would not immediately sign off on aid for millions of Americans.
> 
> In a video posted to Twitter, Trump called on Congress to increase the "ridiculously low" $600 stimulus checks to $2,000, and outlined a list of provisions in the final legislation that he described as "wasteful spending and much more."
> 
> ...


It appears that Pelosi and Democrats are onboard with Trump's $2000 check proposal. $2000 is good but I think a $5000 check would be ideal.



_Tron_ said:


> Just imagine if all the waste, fraud, and abuse could be siphoned off the defense budget -let alone the national budget- and funneled in to the relief programs.
> 
> I don't think any American would have a problem feeding, clothing, and sheltering themselves, would they?


I think the military budget is a waste of money. As a nation, you don't need troops, tanks or ships. All you need is thousands of nukes then no one will attack you. Each year can save almost 1 trillion of dollar.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KevinJohnson said:


> It's been 4 years. Donald already deported all the illegals.


And he KEPT THEM OUT with his paid for by Mexico wall...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guess The Orange Baboon knows he’s on his way out and is just collecting any leftover brownie points.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

And he should veto it. $600 is a slap in the face. Mitch McConnell should be taken outside and shot for $600. But the thing that pisses me off the most is that we’re giving all this money to other countries and yet we the American people get treated like a second-class citizens and get breadcrumbs. Talk about about a massive sellout. Congress just doesn’t care. I am at the point to where I would not condone any acts of violence against members of congress. They deserve it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

In thinking about this more I am of the opinion that we'd be better off if the direct payments were set to $0, and unemployment was seriously ramped up. Most of the issues people are having -being hungry, can't pay rent or service their mortgage- is due to unemployment, right? We were at near full employment before C19 hit, right? Either because of lost work or staying home to attend to their children.

Every dollar we spend on these programs has to be borrowed or printed. This can't continue in perpetuity so why not target the needy as much as possible. It feels good to get a direct payment, but the cost is too high. There is no free lunch. Why not cut some of the pork that's been brought to the surface (Like all that money for the Kennedy Center!! *) and roll that and the direct payment money into extended unemployment benefits of a sufficient amount to actually allow people to pay for the basics.

* _800 families could pay all their bills for a year on what is being given to the Kennedy Center_


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Well you should of voted for andy griffin . He would not put up with them in maybary !
> And what does 600 do ? People are losing there homes here.
> Jobs ? not so much here. With the idiot leader of Mi locking everything down
> Business are closing down here.
> ...


+Zombies &#129503;‍♂&#129503;‍♀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phreeradical said:


> +Zombies &#129503;‍♂&#129503;‍♀


Mayberry with ZOMBIES !

WHO CAN WE GET TO PRODUCE IT !?!?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Mayberry with ZOMBIES !
> 
> WHO CAN WE GET TO PRODUCE IT !?!?
> View attachment 537651


Steve Mnuchin is a movie producer. He will be unemployed in January


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> President Trump Tuesday night asked Congress to amend the nearly $900 billion stimulus and spending bill passed by the Senate just one day before, describing the groundbreaking legislation as "a disgrace" and suggesting he would not immediately sign off on aid for millions of Americans.
> 
> In a video posted to Twitter, Trump called on Congress to increase the "ridiculously low" $600 stimulus checks to $2,000, and outlined a list of provisions in the final legislation that he described as "wasteful spending and much more."
> 
> ...


Yeah....what a pal this Trump guy is...And believable too.


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> And he should veto it. $600 is a slap in the face. Mitch McConnell should be taken outside and shot for $600. But the thing that pisses me off the most is that we're giving all this money to other countries and yet we the American people get treated like a second-class citizens and get breadcrumbs. Talk about about a massive sellout. Congress just doesn't care. I am at the point to where I would not condone any acts of violence against members of congress. They deserve it.


What should happen is Trump shuld quickly sign the stimulus bill then separately proposed another bill solely for 1400 stimulus bill. The math is the same.
Trump threaten to veto stimulus and defense bill for what reason? Is it to cut down the debt? Why not just cut the military completely to save money. There will be many many businesses go shutdown for this game Trump is playing.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Mayberry with ZOMBIES !
> 
> WHO CAN WE GET TO PRODUCE IT !?!?
> View attachment 537651
> Here is a funny video you may enjoy . NOT for LISTENERS under 18


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 537195


All Americans should agree.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> In thinking about this more I am of the opinion that we'd be better off if the direct payments were set to $0, and unemployment was seriously ramped up.


Actually, we'd be better off if we just opened up and treat the virus for what it is...a bad cold.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> And he should veto it. $600 is a slap in the face. Mitch McConnell should be taken outside and shot for $600. But the thing that pisses me off the most is that we're giving all this money to other countries and yet we the American people get treated like a second-class citizens and get breadcrumbs. Talk about about a massive sellout. Congress just doesn't care. I am at the point to where I would not condone any acts of violence against members of congress. They deserve it.


Condone? Check the dictionary.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Apparently, Trump is making them fly the bill to his golf course in Florida Bahahahaha

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...lown-to-florida-for-his-signature/ar-BB1cdmf5


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Apparently, Trump is making them fly the bill to his golf course in Florida Bahahahaha
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...lown-to-florida-for-his-signature/ar-BB1cdmf5


Massive waste of resources, zero outrage from Brainwashed Magats


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> It will be good times for bear. $600 buys a lot of food!


These days not really.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> These days not really.


Well, enough for bear for a week!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

dacheeese said:


> There is no job. 99% of businesses have shut down. And no one wants to pick up 2 dollar eats order.


You are very mistaken. Just read all of the comments by all of the desperate people here that believe they are making good money doing $2 eats calls. They consider themselves essential workers, I think because that makes them feel better about working for less than a sleaze class ho.



dacheeese said:


> What should happen is Trump shuld quickly sign the stimulus bill then separately proposed another bill solely for 1400 stimulus bill. The math is the same.
> Trump threaten to veto stimulus and defense bill for what reason? Is it to cut down the debt? Why not just cut the military completely to save money. There will be many many businesses go shutdown for this game Trump is playing.


So now you will blame it all on Trump? What about the last 5 - 6 months that both branches of Congress have screwed Americans because they won't remove their special interest funding from the "pandemic relief" bill. It should have been done in July. Even now what the hell does ninety percent of this bill have to do with pandemic relief? Or for that matter what does most of it even have to do with Americans at all.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Well, enough for bear for a week!


You're a biggie bear than I thought if you and the Mrs eat $600 food in a wk. &#128512;

Merry Christmas, Bear. Hope you and your honey bear enjoy some honey or salmon for the holidays.

As for the $600 relief bill it's not enough for people who truly need it. Some Cheeseheads still never got their unemployment in my state. There are many people who lost their jobs through no fault of their own. But you aren't hearing enough about those people and how difficult it is for them.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hope you Capitol Hill folks didn't have any plans for the next 10 days. LOL
> 
> View attachment 537149
> 
> ...


Awwww. Those poor members of Congress just can't catch a break, can they? Sorry your Christmas vacation plans got put on hold, Fellas.

Trump is treating them they way they treat Americans. How's it feel, Boys?

Well...better luck next year!

https://www.rollcall.com/2020/12/23/trumps-threats-to-massive-spending-bill-spoil-christmas-break/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Well, enough for bear for a week!


Think again, cause Bears are going to be Top on the Menu. Even though Deer's are more plentiful.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> President Trump Tuesday night asked Congress to amend the nearly $900 billion stimulus and spending bill passed by the Senate just one day before, describing the groundbreaking legislation as "a disgrace" and suggesting he would not immediately sign off on aid for millions of Americans.
> 
> In a video posted to Twitter, Trump called on Congress to increase the "ridiculously low" $600 stimulus checks to $2,000, and outlined a list of provisions in the final legislation that he described as "wasteful spending and much more."
> 
> ...


Govt. SHUTDOWN coming Tuesday !

Senate Refuses $2,000.00 for We the People !


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Trump only cares about himself. His supporters are the little people. He only takes care of his big money donors


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Think again, cause Bears are going to be Top on the Menu. Even though Deer's are more plentiful.


Ah, so true my Ursa friend.
There are fewer of you, but, there is much more and much richer meat in, um, you know, in ya. Lots of protein and fats. Deer are lean, tough. 
Bear or wild pig.
Lots of protein.

Love ya.
No, really. I do.
Right next to the potato's.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why don't they send us all a blank check, then we can vote democratically, on the amount. :roflmao:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Well, enough for bear for a week!


Shouldn't you be sleeping by now? &#129335;‍♂ See you again in the spring.:whistling::biggrin:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping by now? &#129335;‍♂ See you again in the spring.:whistling::biggrin:


Bears don't hibernate because of cold (bears don't get cold), but because of lack of food in the forest in winter. Kroger solves that problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Why don't they send us all a blank check, then we can vote democratically, on the amount. :roflmao:


[HEADING=2]"When the people find that they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic."[/HEADING]
― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bears don't hibernate because of cold (bears don't get cold), but because of lack of food in the forest in winter. Kroger solves that problem.


Ah yes... Good old Kroger. :thumbup:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bears don't hibernate because of cold (bears don't get cold), but because of lack of food in the forest in winter. Kroger solves that problem.


Too bad we cant Hibernate till Covid is Gone !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> [HEADING=2]"When the people find that they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic."[/HEADING]
> ― Benjamin Franklin


*"I, however, place economy among the first and most important republican virtues, and public debt as the greatest of the dangers to be feared."*

― Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Too bad we cant Hibernate till Covid is Gone !


Covid is never leaving...the temptation to control the people, is too strong for despots to allow it to go away.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Covid is never leaving...the temptation to control the people, is too strong for despots to allow it to go away.


The despots are getting the vaccine


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> The despots are getting the vaccine
> View attachment 539091


How entertaining.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Trump only cares about creating havoc. He's the one who reduced your benefits from 600.00 un employment to 300.00.Because of this so called caring mood everything maybe cancelled.Why didn't he request the 2k when negotiations were moving forward.**** Trump and his dumb ass supporters


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When the money is fake, so is everything else.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> When the money is fake, so is everything else.


The Fake President


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> The despots are getting the vaccine


And you have NO first hand knowledge of what is really in his shot. Same with Clinton, Bush and Obummer , many others.

He also said Santa Claus is coming. Well duh, Santa is an essential worker. :roflmao:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And you have NO first hand knowledge of what is really in his shot.


Says the guy who post videos of Moron Soy Boys with their Beards. No first hand knowledge. Seth Holehouse and Timcast.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

The only soy is from soft skinny wearing ❄'s like you keivinclown. Libs are the party of jumping and ganging up on people, keep rioting fool. You are a tough little keyboard warrior online, typical ❄, go change ur panties since you got a lot of conspiracies to debunk today. :joyful:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

808-702drgn said:


> The only soy is from soft skinny wearing ❄'s like you keivinclown. Libs are the party of jumping and ganging up on people, keep rioting fool. You are a tough little keyboard warrior online, typical ❄, go change ur panties since you got a lot of conspiracies to debunk today. :joyful:


Did you find the voter fraud yet?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> The despots are getting the vaccine
> View attachment 539091


Safe
Effective

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











KevinJohnson said:


> The despots are getting the vaccine


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LMAO
She started passing out before they got the needle out of her arm.

A nurse who's afraid of a needle.
Think she picked the wrong career?
She's the one that will work in "Utilization Review", or "Nursing Standards" in a big hospital and push papers around all day.

Anybody ever watch a Brit show called Doc Martin? He was a surgeon who would faint at the sight of blood.


----------



## 808-702drgn (Oct 4, 2020)

MAGA just signed the bill, I guess the pork isn't more important than the people.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

808-702drgn said:


> MAGA just signed the bill, I guess the pork isn't more important than the people.


That's all ya got?
How much is the cheeze for the peeps?
Are we still giving away billions to our enemies and frenemies?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> How much is the cheeze for the peeps?
> Are we still giving away billions to our enemies and frenemies?


since both bills were already done, there are no changes. President didn't get anything he whined about.

Epic fail for him. I guess the **** of a veto(s) being overridden was too much for him to take.

also should be noted, for the record, the foreign aid was his idea to begin with.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> That's all ya got?
> How much is the cheeze for the peeps?
> Are we still giving away billions to our enemies and frenemies?


Well he signed _the_ bill, so we already have the details.

Party on Garth.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/28/tru...-bill-days-after-suggesting-hed-block-it.html
Trump, for me, disappoints once again. :<


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

The bill has to be signed soon or later. I know some people are sadistic who don't mind seeing their fellow countryman suffered financially. President Biden have signaled that he is willing to sign more stimulus in the future. ))


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dacheeese said:


> The bill has to be signed soon or later. I know some people are sadistic who don't mind seeing their fellow countryman suffered financially. President Biden have signaled that he is willing to sign more stimulus in the future. :smiles)


Exactly what those of us who love our country are afraid of.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Pathetic Donald whines for 5 days and then folds like the Cheap Suits he wears. Worthless Shitstain Donald, The impeached 1 term Russian puppet.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Safe
> Effective
> View attachment 539137


Bear has a cub who is prone to fainting after rabies or distemper shots. She is fine after she wakes up. The nurse that gave her the shot, somewhat less so.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

He signed it but I think it’s too late for the gig worker. I’m in an extension from a regular claim that had just two weeks left. So I get another 11 weeks. I think he is a day late for those who were independent contractors.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Actually, we'd be better off if we just opened up and treat the virus for what it is...a bad cold.


It's a bad flu.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> He signed it but I think it's too late for the gig worker. I'm in an extension from a regular claim that had just two weeks left. So I get another 11 weeks. I think he is a day late for those who were independent contractors.


Don't worry Jenny.
Joe is here to save us.
He'll be ensconced in the White House very soon, and then he will open up the Treasury to us.
It's gonna be good times again.
Lots of Food Stamps, and UI and PPP and free subscriptions to premium porn sites.

God Bless Joe.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Don't worry Jenny.
> Joe is here to save us.
> He'll be ensconced in the White House very soon, and then he will open up the Treasury to us.
> It's gonna be good times again.
> ...


If you help him, he's going to help you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you help him, he's going to help you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Don't worry Jenny.
> Joe is here to save us.
> He'll be ensconced in the White House very soon, and then he will open up the Treasury to us.
> It's gonna be good times again.
> ...


8 WEEK NATIONAL LOCKDOWN.

Meanwhile
I will be Delivering Pizza as throughout the past year.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 8 WEEK NATIONAL LOCKDOWN.
> 
> Meanwhile
> I will be Delivering Pizza as throughout the past year.


You do you hunter dude ... but, take it from an old timer who did his first delivery on a Schwinn three speed when I delivered papers as a teen at 5 am, every ... single .... day ....

Anyway ... be careful out there. 
There isn't any one delivery that is worth your life or injury or chit. 
Be a professional. Be deliberate. Check mirrors twice.
Know what I mean?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Fake American









*KevinJohnson
*Member


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Fake American
> 
> View attachment 539377
> 
> ...


Living Rent Free in your head.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I lost a lot of respect for both parties on this bill, but most of all I lost a lot of respect for the Republican Party. What is very disturbing about this bill is that Congress really doesn’t care about American citizens. It’s always party over country and it is just killing the country. It also goes to show you that our morals are pretty much gone in this country. What pisses me off is that we’re sitting here giving millions of dollars to other countries and yet we the American taxpayers get $600. It just goes to show you the amount of greed that politicians and big companies have.

I personally think that the Republicans just lost control of Congress over this bill, they shot themselves in the foot. but then again if the Democrats win they’ll blow out the budget and then raise taxes to try and recoup that money. So we’re screwed either way. but the most disturbing part about all this is that it took eight months for Congress to get another bill passed. Just just goes to show you how entrenched and divided our country is. You see it on full display in Congress. There need to be term limits in Congress and this right here is an example of why.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


>


Waited in line "up to six hours" for a $15 gas card.

15÷6= $2.50 per hour

Good thing they didn't waste their time looking for a job.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If you help him, he's going to help you.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> the Democrats win they'll blow out the budget and then raise taxes to try and recoup that money.


Pay attention STEVE, Loser Donald added 7 TRILLION dollars to the National debt during his failed administration. We need to raise taxes for our own security.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Pay attention STEVE, Loser Donald added 7 TRILLION dollars to the National debt during his failed administration. We need to raise taxes for our own security.


Did you get a sponsorship deal with Löwenbräu or something?










Can you pick out the father of a famous Hollywood actor in this commercial?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> ...We need to raise taxes for our own security.


The government has repeatedly shown that they are not interested in doing what is best for the American people, and yet you want to give them MORE of our money to burn? Or is the plan to give more of the productive citizens money away to pay for welfare leeches and bums?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> The government has repeatedly shown that they are not interested in doing what is best for the American people, and yet you want to give them MORE of our money to burn? Or is the plan to give more of the productive citizens money away to pay for welfare leeches and bums?


The Welfare Leeches are living in the WH. But instead of getting a free bag of groceries or a $300 unemployment check they just steal 700 million dollars. You stupid ****ing Magats are so worried about someone getting a free loaf of bread you ignore the theft of millions of dollars.

We could follow the Trumpf plan and borrow 7 TRILLION dollars from China during these past 4 years. Republicans love overspending and creating more massive debt. This is why Rapist Donald LOST. Moron Magats are the Minority and will be Dealt with on Jan 20th

https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/a35017054/lara-trump-campaign-llc-700-million/


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Well I think if the Republicans were smart they would not oppose this $2000 stimulus check because I can tell you right now if they dig their heels in then they just lost the Senate. The Republicans will get absolutely destroyed in the two Georgia senate races. Politics is all about optics, and when it looks like that you don’t care about people then it’s just gonna put a bad taste in people‘s mouths and it’s going to make it look like you just don’t care. Some Republican senators are saying “this is just an incentive for people to not get back to work“ what a crock of shit. The stimulus bill basically is making sure that the economy doesn’t tank and that people who are out of work have a lifeline. It’s just amazing that senate Republicans are that stupid and that ignorant. Mark my words, if the Republicans lose these two Georgia runoffs, it will be for this bill.

This is going to put Senate Republicans in a very, VERY awkward position.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got news for ya, Taxes can not be raised enough to pay the interest on the National debt. Dem's and Repub's know this and why they try to get millions for there New World Order pet projects so they tell you Feel Good excuses to get reelected.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> This is going to put Senate Republicans in a very, VERY awkward position.


MSNBC much?

https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow...ecks-leaves-republicans-awkward-spot-n1252435


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Can you pick out the father of a famous Hollywood actor in this commercial?


https://www.etonline.com/slideshow/gallery/139583_They_re_Related_Surprising_Star_Family_Ties/12934


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> Or is the plan to give more of the productive citizens money away to pay for welfare leeches and bums?


so, you have a 'job'? I've noticed here, on this forum, those who have had paying jobs the entire time seen to look down on those who lost their job due to CV or indirectly. Heck, my household our income went up 2019 and 2020, but I clearly understand it would had been very different if I was still working and/or wife had a different career. Empathy is really lacking from a few of you who can't see beyond your nose. 
but i get posting here anonymously makes you feel safe to say really stupid non-empathy things. Just don't go out among people with your 'tude'.
Sad.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> [HEADING=2]Trump refuses to sign "disgrace" stimulus package. Demands $2000 stimulus checks for individuals, $4000 for married couples.[/HEADING]


And today Purple Turtle Moscow Mitch disgraced himself along with his so-called party and our entire nation, by rejecting the newly proposed $2000.


----------



## In the heat of the night (Jan 1, 2021)

Trump is a CON MAN....I dream the day I see this con man in jail.

At least, after this crisis, I hope the Republicans, will never again talk about the public deficit as if it was a housewife's budget. One that you can only spend what is available.
Economics tells us that as longer as you give money to the people so they can purchase what they always did, it will not generate inflation.

Which until this crisis hit, was the bread and butter of most republican's speeches. How many times we heard the clowns talk about the "the government had no more money, the budget was locked".

Well, guess what? It turns out that all of a sudden the government just created some trillion dollars, without raising any taxes, or taking money from social security or the defense. How they achieved such amazing feat?

Simple, because until now, a lot of people have been listening to the BS that the republicans were telling about the budget. According to them, if you had $100 in your wallet, you could only spend $100.

And now we learned that the government's wallet can generate whatever money is needed as longer it is not increasing demand.

The ultimate proof that Economics are right and the Republicans are wrong is the fact the government injected trillions of dollars in the economy, and yet the inflation is actually lower than before.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In the heat of the night said:


> Trump is a CON MAN....I dream the day I see this con man in jail.
> 
> At least, after this crisis, I hope the Republicans, will never again talk about the public deficit as if it was a housewife's budget. One that you can only spend what is available.
> Economics tells us that as longer as you give money to the people so they can purchase what they always did, it will not generate inflation.
> ...


Don't forget the tax cuts they gave away.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Don't forget the tax cuts they gave away.


....you must mean tax increase for the middle class. A deduction capped or removed is essentially a tax increase......right?

And please don't forget the tax reductions are temporary and sunset. The biz reductions do not. Huh. Thank you President.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

In the heat of the night said:


> The ultimate proof that Economics are right and the Republicans are wrong is the fact the government injected trillions of dollars in the economy, and yet the inflation is actually lower than before.


So, if inflation quadruples over the next year, would you then support a balanced budget?


----------

